# Shower screen pops off on LR



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Morning! Have had the LR for about a month and have to say it's fantastic. I fitted the ims 35 shower screen and to start with it was fine and held well. It recently has started popping off if I flush without the pf holder. I have cleaned the screen and the group but still it feels loose. It seats fine but isn't secure. Any ideas what's going on? @dfk41 this is still happening after what we had discussed.


----------



## chupulio (Feb 21, 2017)

To tighten it, you could put in your PF with only one lip, turn it as far in as possible, and repeat on the other side. That did it for me (same Problem)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll try it thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Check that the group seal is in the correct way - the bevelled edge goes in first.

Remove the filter basket from the PF, then us the "naked" PF to squeeze the seal+shower cup in.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Check that the group seal is in the correct way - the bevelled edge goes in first.
> 
> Remove the filter basket from the PF, then us the "naked" PF to squeeze the seal+shower cup in.


I'll check that soon too haven't actually replaced the seals as this was as is from the factory 4-5 wks ago. Weird how it's just started to come off. Tried solution 1 and still happens


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It happens with my ims as well, but not with the factory shower screen


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It happens with my ims as well, but not with the factory shower screen


Good to hear that. It has no effect on making the coffee. The machine is great, just a little annoying that's all


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been addressed but is it partially clogged with silicone grease?

When I assembled my group I made sure not to over do it with the grease and did at least 20 lever pulls to to drive out any excess before fitting the screen.

Despite that, after a period of normal operation with the 35 screen, it started to pop off when flushing. On inspection there were areas of mesh that had become clogged with grease. It doesn't take much to clog the 35 and it is not necessarily visually obvious..... see how water from a tap flows through it. Needs a good scrub with silicone solvent. My clean screen can be removed very easily with a screwdriver blade but it does not pop off when flushing.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I wondered that too. Now o haven't used silicone solvent but have given it a good scrub. I wonder if this is still the case then. It would make sense with the time taken to get the build up. Any advice on silicone remover @Snakehips ?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

De-Solv-it sticky stuff remover works well. You can get It in Lakeland.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> I wondered that too. Now o haven't used silicone solvent but have given it a good scrub. I wonder if this is still the case then. It would make sense with the time taken to get the build up. Any advice on silicone remover @Snakehips ?


As iroko say above. A good soak and a good scrub. The very fine mesh whilst great, in my opinion, from the espresso point of view, is arguably a pig to clear. Maybe fit another screen temporarily so you can take time to ensure a good job done?


----------

